# Events in Classical music that hapenned on your birthday



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

What happened in traditional western music on your birthday?
As for me...my birthday is on July 7th; I share my birthday with Mahler, and Beethoven wrote the letter "to the immortal lover" on 6-7th in July 1812.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

My birthday is May 15th...same as one of my favorite composers (and fellow Italian), Claudio Monteverdi.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a weird coincidence...

My birthday is also May 15, and my mother's birthday is July 7. 

(Monteverdi is one of my favorite composers too).


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

tdc said:


> That is a weird coincidence...
> 
> My birthday is also May 15, and my mother's birthday is July 7.
> 
> (Monteverdi is one of my favorite composers too).


Ooooh that's nice :>!


----------

